# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Do you see pictures...?



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Hmmm...
I'm not sure if this link works.
I plan on moving the difformis on the far left slightly to the right. I'm also going to hack the very tall portion of the sunset hygro at the far right corner and make the hygro a sharper shorter wedge. The ambulia will look better when it gets thicker, so will the bacopa.
The middle forground looks rather bare. I had transfered a light green becketti or wendtii to that location and it nedds time to adjust.
I'd like your comments and critiques. I know...I know...I need to clean the corners of all that algae








Tell me if this link works:

http://pak01.pictures.aol.com/NASApp/ygp/Login?event=DirectView&shareInfo=mFQYMXJcDsXat1x4GBCQ%2b3vE9Ctj0VzHTQIsnnNVI%2bW%2fjFCnkV3ciA%3d%3d&pageName=AlbumViewFromEmails&locale=en_US


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Hmmm...
I'm not sure if this link works.
I plan on moving the difformis on the far left slightly to the right. I'm also going to hack the very tall portion of the sunset hygro at the far right corner and make the hygro a sharper shorter wedge. The ambulia will look better when it gets thicker, so will the bacopa.
The middle forground looks rather bare. I had transfered a light green becketti or wendtii to that location and it nedds time to adjust.
I'd like your comments and critiques. I know...I know...I need to clean the corners of all that algae








Tell me if this link works:

http://pak01.pictures.aol.com/NASApp/ygp/Login?event=DirectView&shareInfo=mFQYMXJcDsXat1x4GBCQ%2b3vE9Ctj0VzHTQIsnnNVI%2bW%2fjFCnkV3ciA%3d%3d&pageName=AlbumViewFromEmails&locale=en_US


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

Nope. Wants me to login.

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm having problems with with my aol storage space. I'll post the pics at a later moment.










N8


----------



## Neight Goetz (Jan 5, 2004)

Things are fully functional now.

http://hometown.aol.com/nstyn8/index.html


----------



## tuvik (Dec 23, 2003)

i would say that you should put a backround the white isnt realy good looking.
maybe a black one or try yo cover the back of the tank with the plants


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Great tank though.

*Journal Database*


----------

